# (SC) Balneário Camboriú - a cidade mais topzera do Brasil (e de qualquer universo)



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ Nem tanto. 

Gasosa a R$ 4 (aqui tá 4,60 pra cima). O preço dos imóveis não é absurdo, um apê próximo ao mar, de 2 quartos, tá a 700/800k. Os preços dos supermercados estão na média. Os restaurantes (ao menos nessa época) também não são caros, pratos de frutos do mar estão por volta de 100 para duas pessoas. 

Para quem é do Rio... :X


----------



## ViniLeti (Sep 27, 2017)

Driano MG said:


> Rapaz essas suas andanças pelo Sul está me atiçando (aqui me Minas fala isso) de novo a visitar a região o mais rápido possível.
> 
> Concordo com tudo que vc falou sobre o poder público e a iniciativa privada e como uma cidade empreendedora consegue resultados incríveis, pena que elas são exceções no Brasil.
> 
> Achou a cidade cara? Eu Achei...:lol:


Estive em BC em Dezembro passado... não achei caro...

15 dias atrás fui ao RJ... esse sim achei caro... nao hospedagem... mas comida Boa, transporte...

BC é um sonho mas amei a Meia Praia em Itapema...


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Parabéns pelas fotos!!
A cidade surpreende mesmo!!
O que mais gostei são os comércios de rua, a vida pedonal, parece uma cidade com muito mais habitantes do que tem!!


----------



## SCCP Felipe (Jan 28, 2019)

Sou de São Paulo, estive em BC em Fevereiro de 2018, gostei bastante, é um lugar que com certeza voltarei assim que possível, vale muito a pena


----------



## DNA Mitocondrial (Sep 4, 2018)

É uma cidade bem estreita, e isso me gerou um questionamento ; se hipoteticamente todos esses edifícios de BC fossem fixamente ocupados, a cidade entraria em colapso, não?


----------



## fewg (Jun 24, 2009)

A cidade não tem uma perfil econômico pra ser toda ocupada e nem foi erguida com tal propósito. É turística e sua ocupação máxima se dá em períodos sazonais do ano, o que não a torna nem um pouco pior que várias outras cidades grandes do Brasil no quesito trânsito ou fluxo de pessoas.

Excelentes fotos lorrampaiva, não tem um ano que eu não costumo visitá-la. Espero voltar em breve.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Obrigado pelos comentários!


----------



## victor_hs (Jul 2, 2015)

A cidade é linda, sem comentários, com uma beleza incrível e opções de lazer pra todos os gostos. Pra virar padrão primeiro mundo, só faltar melhorar um pouco a urbanização, com isso me refiro às calçadas e à fiação aérea horrível.



lorrampaiva said:


> *
> 107 -
> 
> IMG_20190412_130832 by Lorram, no Flickr
> ...


Eu já fui em BC diversas vezes e até minha penúltima visita em 2015, eu nunca tinha visto um único pedinte nas ruas. Pois, 3 anos depois, eu visito a cidade novamente e me deparo com vários índios jogados na calçada pedindo esmolas. Pelo visto, os índios descobriram que BC tá cheio de gente rica e resolveram ir pedir dinheiro por lá. 
Acho bom a prefeitura dar uma atenção pra essa situação, caso contrário, em alguns anos a cidade vai estar repleto de índios pedintes, e isso não vai pegar nada bem pra imagem da cidade. É assim que começa...


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ Olha, se vi dois ou três na minha estada, no máximo, foi muito. Tem a ressalva de ter sido na descida do vale da temporada (Abril), mas para mim isso é o de menos. A cidade ainda tem um zelo e ordenamento muito acima da média, fora um ou outro problema pontual.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ não tem muito o que fazer... seguidamente indago esses indígenas quando me abordam na praia (sempre colocam as crianças para vender coisas hno, são sempre kaingangs das terras indígenas Xapecó, Chimbangue e Nonoai.


----------



## Rodriogs (May 3, 2008)

O mínimo que uma cidade tão rica e densa podia fazer é aterrar essa fiação. Melhoraria demais.


----------



## Silasssa (Oct 21, 2008)

lorrampaiva said:


> *Boa noite pessoal!
> 
> Posto aqui, para vocês, registros fotográficos da minha passagem à topzera Balneário Camboriú, feita na última sexta-feira (13).
> 
> ...


Parabéns pelas fotos! Bom trabalho.
Pode mandar o link do seu tópico sobre Gramado?


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Silasssa said:


> Parabéns pelas fotos! Bom trabalho.
> Pode mandar o link do seu tópico sobre Gramado?


Acho que tá numa das últimas páginas do fórum principal. Infelizmente o sistema de busca do fórum é um nojo...


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Aqui: Throwback Friday: Gramado, um Brasil de 30 mil...


----------



## Silasssa (Oct 21, 2008)

lorrampaiva said:


> Aqui: Throwback Friday: Gramado, um Brasil de 30 mil...


Obrigado!


----------

